# Scholl S40 ~ Pad Combo



## saul (Nov 27, 2013)

I have recently purchased some S40 and would like some advise on what pads to use. Will be used on a 2007 VW Touran.


----------



## derbigofast (Dec 6, 2011)

as s40 is a finnishing polish anything soft or finishing pad works well i like autosmart black pads but i know its not easy for everyone to get them


----------



## dave- (Nov 8, 2012)

white ccs country lake


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

Either scholls orange pad or purple pad will do the job.

The orange is softer,it depends on the correction scale needed.


----------



## saul (Nov 27, 2013)

ronwash said:


> Either scholls orange pad or purple pad will do the job.
> 
> The orange is softer,it depends on the correction scale needed.


I will initially go over it with S20 Black and green hex pads, hoping that this will be enough.

Have ordered the s40 as a back up, so paint shouldn't be that bad.


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Go for the spider pad from scholl the blue/navy with s20, then refine with the orange spider pad with s40 I assume you are using a da.


----------



## saul (Nov 27, 2013)

Yes will be using a DAS 6 PRO Plus. I have also found a LC Hydro Tech Polishing Pad, will this be ok? or still go for the orange scholl pads?


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

saul said:


> Yes will be using a DAS 6 PRO Plus. I have also found a LC Hydro Tech Polishing Pad, will this be ok? or still go for the orange scholl pads?


That's the one I always use with S40 the LC HT crimson finishing pad:thumb:


----------



## saul (Nov 27, 2013)

chongo said:


> That's the one I always use with S40 the LC HT crimson finishing pad:thumb:


Thanks chongo, that's saved me a few quid then. Will give it a go with these!


----------



## Yellow Dave (Apr 5, 2011)

How gentle is the scholl concepts neo honey spider pad? I'll be using it with either s30 or s40


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

S40 goes with Black Softouch Waffle Pad,S30 also.

Neo honey spider pad goes with s20 black.


----------



## Yellow Dave (Apr 5, 2011)

Polishedbliss said:


> SCHOLL Concepts SOFTouch Waffle Pads are therefore ideal for both enthusiasts and professional detailers who are seeking perfection when refining paint finishes with SCHOLL Concepts compounds (with the exception of SCHOLL Concepts S40, which loads up the open cell structure of the pad too quickly and thus tends to cause hologramming).


Taken from polishedbliss description section on the black waffle pad. I like the waffle pad and use it quite a bit with s30, but read in many places not to use the waffle pad with S40, so curious to know how you got on if you have


----------



## mb1 (Oct 5, 2016)

what is s30 please


----------



## GSVHammer (Feb 7, 2009)

mb1 said:


> what is s30 please


https://www.schollconcepts.com/en/shop/premium-rubbing-compounds/s30plus-swirl-remover

https://www.cleanandshiny.co.uk/collections/scholl-concepts/products/scholl-concepts-s30-250g



> Scholl Concepts S30+ is a tried and tested anti-swirl polish.
> 
> This high end, one-step micro polishing compound with extreme high gloss finish is suitable for both fresh and used paintwork. Slight to medium defects can be easily polished out, in a single application, without leaving holograms.
> 
> ...


----------



## justina3 (Jan 11, 2008)

mb1 said:


> what is s30 please


its a cracking polish but hardcore so trade carefully if you go for it.

I love the scholl range of kit


----------



## Sawel (Aug 5, 2016)

justina3 said:


> its a cracking polish but hardcore so trade carefully if you go for it.
> 
> I love the scholl range of kit


Eh? S30 is hardly hardcore! I think you're getting it mixed up with S3 which is a heavy cutting compound.


----------



## mb1 (Oct 5, 2016)

is s3 cutting and s40 finish please I don.t know if I,M right


----------



## martec06 (Jan 5, 2014)

mb1 said:


> is s3 cutting and s40 finish please I don.t know if I,M right


Correct

Sendt fra min EVA-L09 med Tapatalk


----------



## GSVHammer (Feb 7, 2009)

mb1 said:


> is s3 cutting and s40 finish please I don.t know if I,M right


Yes they are. Have a look at the *Scholl site* all the information is there with a cut rating for each product.


----------



## Lenny P (Aug 1, 2017)

I’m not experienced at all in detailing. It I bought some s20 with orange hex pad and navy spider pad. I done a test panel on 2013 vw golf and the s20 never even touched it, swirl marks galore still. I have now bought s3 gold xxl and s40 and once the weather gets warmer I’ll be giving them a go.


----------



## cleslie (Feb 19, 2006)

saul said:


> I will initially go over it with S20 Black and green hex pads, hoping that this will be enough.
> 
> Have ordered the s40 as a back up, so paint shouldn't be that bad.


You'll probably find the S20 Black will get the results you need. It finishes very well especially on harder VW paint.


----------

